# Arduino Sketch for 5 channels of light control



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

*If* you could run your show from a PC, might I recommend our software. The basic version would work well for such a small light count. Sorry that I don't have an Arduino answer for you.

DAZL Show Control Software 🎃


----------



## fred-o-lantern (12 mo ago)

Have you considered using Octo Banger? I've been looking at this myself but not sure if I'll have time this year.


Octo Banger |


It's a pretty basic software interface but looks simple to configure, supports up to 8 channels, and is free.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

goneferal said:


> I'm redoing my light show and was wondering if anyone has a good ardiono sketch for 5 channels of lights. I have one but it's really messy and hard for me to make changes to, such as adding additional channels for more lights. Any help would be appreciated.


Hi goneferal ,
Do you have the original Arduino sketch ? Could you post it and I will see if I can clean it up or add what you need ?
Tom


----------

